# How do you drive?



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

How do you drive?


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

I drive pretty safe. Never gotten in a crash or ticketed or anything, but right turns on reds at 4-way intersections drive me crazy for some reason, not sure why but just so paranoid when I do it.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I drive defensively. I think ahead to what I am going to encounter. Like if I know I need to be in the left lane I will get into that lane before I get too where I need too. I always view other drivers as possible accident statistics. I watch others when they pull up to stop signs. People have tendency around here to run stop signs. Also, many people don't know how to use turn signals. You have to look at their body language to determine if they are going to turn or not.Then it gets worse in the winter when people drive around with no highlights on during blinding lake effect snow squalls, and drive way too fast for the conditions.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't drive, but if I did, it would definitely be a combination of "cautious/hesitant" and "scared ****less." I guess that's why I don't drive.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Back in the good old days when I drove, I was either scared ****less or cautious/hesitant or just confident, but rarely aggressive/fearless. I did make some bold moves on the highway, and always ended up regretting them.


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Aggressive....borderline road rage.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I voted aggressive although I am not a road rage person by any means. I just seem to have a heavy foot. It's interesting because alot of people with anxiety have driving anxiety. Thats almost one of the only times I am anxiety free... well, depending where I am driving I suppose- in an unknown place - anxiety... 

I am okay if it's not busy, but if people are waiting for me to parallel park, it freaks me out. I learned to drive in a small car but learned to park in a big Ford F350. Its a whole different story when people are waiting and watching.

I think I like night driving the best. Invisibilty and freedom.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Although I love to drive, I do drive with caution. I have far too much to live for to do anything stupid, like get t-boned.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Aggressive but cautious. After riding a motorcycle for so many years you learn to keep an eye out for people trying to run you over and you learn how to avoid them.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Like an idiot. I was an awful driver. I gave up my car when I moved to the city, and the roads are a little bit safer without me on them


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Madison_Rose said:


> the roads are a little bit safer without me on them.


This is how I look at it, too. Lives (including my own) have probably been saved by virtue of me not being behind the wheel.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Aggressive/fearless/reckless most of the time. lol to be honest it depends on what kind of music I'm listening to, if it's something heavy and fast I just can't help myself.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I love driving, and am not anxious about my skills, but lately I've been more cautious than aggressive.. Like slamming on my brakes at a yellow light instead of speeding up. I think it's because I don't drive nearly as much as I used to. I used to be on the highways all the time, yet now I rarely get to be. I miss going fast


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

shadowmask said:


> to be honest it depends on what kind of music I'm listening to, if it's something heavy and fast I just can't help myself.


I do that too.. The better the music, the more aggressively I drive.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I drive like I stole it. 

Seriously though...I'm a pretty safe driver. I probably focus more on the other guy though, there's so many stupid people out there who have no business driving. I don't know how many times I've avoided accidents with other careless drivers who weren't paying attention or making illegal manuevers.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I guess I'm all three. Sometimes I can be aggressive on the road, sometimes I'm very cautious and hesitant, but I'm scared ****less either way.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Cautious with no anxiety.

I'm the type that never really goes more than 5-10 mph over the speed limit. 

I avoid changing lanes unless someone is really pulling their pud and not driving the speed limit.

I always leave plenty of space between myself and the car in front of me.

When the weather sucks and it's snowy, I slow way down and usually have people sort of riding my ***.


I think one thing I need to work on is being more cautious when pulling out with cars behind me waiting. I tend to feel pressured and pull out at times that I probably should have waited.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Normally: cautious/hesitant
On the highway: scared ****less

Oh, and I can't park worth beans.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Depends upon if I am late to my where I am going or not. If I am late, then I will drive upto 80-85mph in 70mph speed zone and use the left most lane(aggressive), if I am not then I drive leisurely in the middle/right lane at about the speed limit(cautious). 

I actually like driving... it's an hobby.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

copper said:


> I drive defensively. I think ahead to what I am going to encounter. Like if I know I need to be in the left lane I will get into that lane before I get too where I need too. I always view other drivers as possible accident statistics. I watch others when they pull up to stop signs. People have tendency around here to run stop signs. Also, many people don't know how to use turn signals. You have to look at their body language to determine if they are going to turn or not.


I'm the same way. I'm aggressive at times, if I need to be, but overall I am defensive. I've been driving for almost 15 years without an accident or ticket.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Cautious/hesitant....

Until I get lost. Then I'm scared ****less.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm a cautious driver mostly and rarely go over the speed limit, and I do overtake in the overtake lanes when necessary. I hate going below the speed limit. 
I've had a few panic attacks while driving but I still manage to drive when I need to. 
And no, I don't like driving, it is another necessary evil I have to do to get me where I'm going. I like being the passenger.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I drive like im michael schumacher


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Fast and furious. Eh, actually more defensive, but I do get aggresive if I have to.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Like an old lady, especially in heavy traffic. What can I say? I'm a country gal, through and through!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would have to say fearless and cautious.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I was born to race cars, it's in my blood but on the road I am very cautious and stick to the rules (5 years, not a single infringement or accident). But I have still done some silly things like do a mountain run at 100% which almost killed me because I was pushing so hard I boiled my brake fluid and found out I had no brakes.

But generally speaking, safe driver, but fearless.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm still a learner, but I'm pretty aggressive.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Normally i'm pretty careful because other people are so unpredictable. 

I do like to drive fast but I save it for the track although it's damn expensive :blank


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

all of the above depending on where I'm going, if anyones with me, etc


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm an aggressive driver, I stop hard, take off fast, always want to drive over the speed limit, and I am always yelling at other drivers( more like just yelling at myself since I don't actually roll down my window and try to get them to hear me) because everyone drives to damn slow, I mean everyone. And the stop signs, those people that have to have a football field of clearance to go make me furious. I am quite the opposite of my personality when I am behind the wheel.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Cautious. I got tired of getting tickets.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

tlgibson97 said:


> Aggressive but cautious. After riding a motorcycle for so many years you learn to keep an eye out for people trying to run you over and you learn how to avoid them.


Couldnt say it better myself.

I dont know if your the same but I find it a lot safer being aggressive on the road. Tend to have less idiots try to run me off the road also my reactions are sharper when I am more aggressive.


----------

